# تجميع : شرح النظام الانشائى للقطعة التى تم تقسيمها معماريا



## تامر عبدالعظيم (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*​ 
*كالعادة وبدون مقدمات يعلن مهندس المستقبل عن الstatical system للقطعة التى وسبقنا وان قسمناها معماريا والنظام الانشائى هو كيفية وضع الاعمدة والكمرات وهذا للمبتدئين فى التصميم*​ 
*على فكرة هو مهم جدا قبل ادخال اي رسمة لبرامج التصميم*​ 
*الجزء الاول *​ 


*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?nwwynnyqynw *
*الجزء الثانى*
*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?i1wwtudk3hz*
*الجزء الثالث*
*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?zjzladyjrzf*

*الرابع والاخير*

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?wtdyjzwwguz


*نسالكم الدعااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء*​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (14 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك 
موضوع يستحق التقييم
تم تغيير عنوان الموضوع ليكون متجدد تضع حضرتك فيه ما يتم رفعه من روابط جديدة وسيتم نقلها باذن الله الى المشاركة الاصلية


----------



## عونى وحيد (14 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرااااا جزيلا يا بشمهندس تامر على الروائع بتاعتك دى ويا ريت المزيد فى التقسيم المعمارى والانشائى لاكتر من ارض وياريت كل ما يفيد حديثى التخرج


----------



## سنا الإسلام (14 سبتمبر 2009)

تم اضافة رابط الجزء الرابع


----------



## baraka2003 (14 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور م\تامر لكن الرابط الرابع مكرر للمعماري وليس الانشائي وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (14 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي تامر علي شرحك


----------



## احمد_سلوم (15 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
جاري التحميل
وشكرأأأأأأأأأأأ


----------



## تامر عبدالعظيم (16 سبتمبر 2009)

*تغيير رابط الجزء الرابع*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*كالعادة وبدون مقدمات يعلن مهندس المستقبل عن الstatical system للقطعة التى وسبقنا وان قسمناها معماريا والنظام الانشائى هو كيفية وضع الاعمدة والكمرات وهذا للمبتدئين فى التصميم*​ 
*على فكرة هو مهم جدا قبل ادخال اي رسمة لبرامج التصميم*​ 
*الجزء الاول *​ 


*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?nwwynnyqynw *
*الجزء الثانى*
*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?i1wwtudk3hz*
*الجزء الثالث*
*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?zjzladyjrzf*

*الرابع والاخير*

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?wtdyjzwwguz

تم تغيير الراااااااااااااابط للجزء الرابع
 
*نسالكم الدعااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء
اللهم استرنى فوق الارض وتحت الارض ويم العرض عليك
*​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (16 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تم تعديل رابط الجزء الرابع
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد دهشورى (16 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك ونفع الله بك 
تقبل خالص تحياتى


----------



## goldlion (16 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا يا بشمهندس ربنا يكرمك


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (16 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي الكريم والله يبارك فيك


----------



## ag.nayel (16 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخيرا


----------



## محمودشمس (16 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووور كل عام وانت بخير


----------



## تامر عبدالعظيم (16 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على مشاركاتكم


----------



## يحيى الأبرش (8 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
سلسلة قيمة تستحق كل الثناء والتقدير
بارك الله بك


----------



## الباسل68 (8 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير على جهودك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد زيدو (9 أكتوبر 2009)

اللهم يا فاتح الابواب , ومنزل الكتاب وجامع الاحباب ارزق كاتب هذا الموضوع رزقا كالامطار حين تصب , واجمعه بكل من يحب ، وهون عليه كل صعب ، واجعل ايامه عيد ، ويومه سعيد ،وعمره مديد ،واجعل له من كل هم فرجا ،ومن كل ضيق مخرجا .


----------



## العبد لله (9 أكتوبر 2009)

الف الف شكر يا بش مهندس

حقيقي كلنا مديونين ليك , هذا الجزء مهم جدا

وفعلا ينقص ناس كتير

بس ليه رجاء ارجو تلبيته

ممكن ترفع الرسومات اللي انت اشتغلت عليها ؟؟

ارجو الا اكون اثقلت عليك

كل الشكر والتقدير

بأنتظارك اخي


----------



## ENGSAYEDAZAM (21 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ammaid_2000 (21 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## العربي محمد السيد (22 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (22 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم وربنا يعينك وتفيد اخوانك المبتديئين


----------



## محمودشمس (22 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لكل من ساهم في العمل الرائع


----------



## khalidmousa (29 نوفمبر 2009)

الف الف الف شكر يابشمهندس


----------



## ابن العميد (30 نوفمبر 2009)

ماشاء الله عليك استاذ بجد


----------



## مجيد عبود (8 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وارجو المزيد


----------



## تامر عبدالعظيم (8 ديسمبر 2009)

قريبا يا جماعة فى حاجة قويسة ان شاء الله


----------



## sherief2003 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوور


----------



## احمدبكالوريوس (15 ديسمبر 2009)

بجد جزااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عبد الله العمري (15 ديسمبر 2009)

وفقكم الله ونفع بكم وزاد الرجال من أمثالكم


----------



## engelsha3er2010 (25 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## wahid69 (25 مارس 2010)

شكرا ياخي


----------



## salahmed (26 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ALNORAS (28 مارس 2010)

لك جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## myada1 (9 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هانى عصمت (9 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## Jamal (16 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abosadeer (17 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء يا أخ تامر ورمضان مبارك


----------



## Eng.M.Abdo (12 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## جيفر (14 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا يا باشمهندس تامر


----------



## adhmdemo (14 أكتوبر 2010)

شرح رائع


----------



## abdoSniper (23 نوفمبر 2010)

تسلم الايادى والله مجهود جاااااااااااااااااااااااااامد جدا
ودماغ عااااااااااااالية جدا فى التصميم

ربنا يجازيك خير يارب


----------



## موسي الكردي (29 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا يابشمهندس تامر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## القمر الهندسي (1 ديسمبر 2010)

مجهود رائع وشكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز


----------



## mohammedshaban (1 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكووور


----------



## shrek (1 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ST.ENG (5 ديسمبر 2010)

thanks alot


----------



## ST.ENG (7 يناير 2011)

thanks


----------



## taha aref (7 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## civil mo7amed (27 فبراير 2011)

شكراااااااااااا وجزاكم الله خيراا


----------



## علاءزرد (27 فبراير 2011)

*كل الشكر والتقدير على المجهود الرائع*


----------



## ahmed arfa (27 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## حسين محمد السيد (26 مايو 2011)

بارك اللة قيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## wole_990 (10 يناير 2012)

بارك الله بيك


----------



## m_sweedy (10 يناير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور على الفيديوهات المفيدة


----------



## mustafa20099 (10 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## eng_sherif3 (10 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا الشغل الرائع


----------



## bmnd_technic (10 يناير 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم *
*وجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم*


----------



## engineeringmero (11 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## صقر الهندسه (15 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خير اخي الكريم


----------



## bboumediene (17 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## esraa_yousri (17 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خير يا باشمهندس​


----------



## ahmednafie (13 فبراير 2012)

الف شكر *جزاك الله خير يا بشمهندس*


----------



## Eng. Firas (13 فبراير 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك *


----------



## abusamra (21 مارس 2012)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## mahmoud ward (23 مارس 2012)

*جزاكم الله عنا كل خير*​


----------



## المصرى2012 (11 أبريل 2012)

جزى الله المهندس تامر خير الجزاء 
ونفعنا بعلمه وننتظر منه المزيد 
لحديثي التخرج بإذن الله


----------



## السيدنصير (11 أبريل 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرااااااااااا*


----------



## darknight2010 (11 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير ... وفى انتظار المزيد ... شكراااااااااا


----------



## max_kimo2005 (14 أبريل 2012)

ماشى يا تامر يا نجم


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (8 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد الجفري (8 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ELDAKHAKHNY (29 يوليو 2012)

*جزاك الله خير *


----------



## المظفر2 (30 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ENG KISHO (30 يوليو 2012)

اعزك الله ورعاك


----------



## اسعد عبادي محمد (31 يوليو 2012)

thanks mr.tamer


----------



## spiderman13133 (6 أغسطس 2012)

شكرااااااااا يا هندسة


----------



## Engineer Ibrahim (30 أكتوبر 2012)

الله يجازيك كل خير وشكرا لمجهودك


----------



## aposrag (2 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بعلمك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابن الخيام (2 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## SAMEH_BAHAA (3 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

